# jkd curriculum



## drummingman (Nov 29, 2006)

i have been trying to nail down a curriculum in jkd but can't seem to really find one taught in jkd schools.i have talked to a few schools in my area that teach jkd and they both have somewhat of a different approach to jkd.one of them says use whatever is necessary at the time and train with that in mind.the other starts people off in muai thai to develop punches and kicks and also teaches bjj but also says that jkd is where a person starts working on trapping.
i have just bought the book "jkd basics" which is a tuttle martial arts book and im reading through it now.it seems to have a core curriculum but im not really sure yet because im still in the first chapters of the book.
so with all the different view points and teaching styles of jkd out there where does a person start? how do i know that what i will be learning in any given school is really jkd or even jkd based considering i am new to jkd? what are your thoughts in general to the topic of all of the different ways of teaching jkd?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

The general theory in jkd is that it's not a style, but a way.  In truth, Bruce Lee said that to do jkd,  one should learn a style or two, then throw away what they don't like.  What is left is jkd.

So, looking at it the way the Lee sayed, how do you really learn it?  It seems that you could only "unlearn" it.

Still, that did not stop Lee from certifying several people and giving out rank in something he said doesn't exist.

Back to your point: jkd is now a style.  You can go from school to school nationwide and see similarities in kicks and punches.  However, JKD should be different from school to school, as that would conform to Lee's theories of jkd being formless and different for each person.

I think that you are overthinking every single thing you come across.  You really need to pick a school and just "dive in the deep end" and see what happens.  Try out jkd.  Try out karate.  Try out something and see what fits you best.

AoG


----------



## drummingman (Nov 29, 2006)

im really not overthinking stuff im just asking questions that peak my interest.i just like to decuss things.i guess thats just part of my personality.
there is a school that teaches jkd that im looking into starting up at at some point.here is the website to check out http://www.tridentacademy.org/index.asp
it looks like a cool school and i have heard good things about it from someone on this site.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 29, 2006)

There is a set documented curriculem for Jun Fan Gung Fu, which can be used as a base to start working the JKD concepts. The book you bought is likely referring to the Jun Fan material. Some schools/people teach the Jun Fan material as set down in the 60's and some do not. Some will simply have you start with Thai Boxing for striking, adding exposure to other systems as you progress, and apply JKD concepts to that.

I like the Jun Fan material myself, but when I started out I was at a more "concepts" orientated school that taught Muay Thai as a base, then added Wing Chun, and Wrestling.

I think both approaches are viable.

The place you linked looks good.  Paulson's CSW stuff is great.

Shawn


----------



## drummingman (Nov 29, 2006)

from what i can tell the school that linked uses muay thai as the starting base.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 29, 2006)

It looks like they focus on Muay Thai, but it also looks like they have a good mix of things.  The instructors also look to be credited under respectable people, including Guro Inosanto and Paul Vunak.  I would give them a shot, and be glad for the opportunity.  See what type of trial classes they offer.  Most places will give you at least one trial class, and some offer a week or more.  It can't hurt to try it and see if you like it.

Since the instructor is ranked under Inosanto you can be sure he knows his stuff and has a direct JKD link to his training.


----------



## drummingman (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah,this is the school that i hope to take lessons at soon.


----------



## thatdude (Dec 4, 2006)

They only had two classes.  How can you learn from that?


----------



## frankiefuller (Dec 10, 2006)

There is a set JKD curriculum that the nucleus agreed to years ago, that each of the schools and 3 eras abided to, but the only access to that was mostly the nucleus instructors.  They can probably guide you though until you know what to learn.  Sounds like this guy you're checking out is on the right path.  If you didn't notice, the BLF has Inosanto's daughter on the board (and Inosanto was an advisor of sorts for the original nucleus), so any schools with BLF people is probably going to get access to all the good stuff.


----------



## jeff5 (Jan 15, 2007)

There definately is a set curriculum, or really a set group of techinques and drills, that Bruce Lee taught and used as his own style.  Call it Jun Fan, JKD, JunFan/JKD etc.  I think its important to at least have an understanding of what he taught and used.  But, what's more important is to understand why he incorporated what he did, why he taught certain things and why he discarded certain things.  The process is the most important thing for any student of JKD to understand, although I'd argue that to understand the process you do need to understand the techniques and what he taught.


----------

